# What Hamilton are you wearing on your wrist right now?



## fcasoli

A new thread where you can post your watch day by day...

Mine is this one..


----------



## caribiner23

You mean this thread got closed?


----------



## fcasoli

jtlynn23 said:


> You mean this thread got closed?


I'm sorry, I didn't find, I close this one...


----------



## SCD

Intra Matic 40mm 3-hand


----------



## fcasoli

This thread is inactive because there is another for the same use, please consider this closed. Thanks


----------



## NC_Hager626

fcasoli said:


> This thread is inactive because there is another for the same use, please consider this closed. Thanks


Unless it is locked by a moderator, individuals will continue to post pictures to this thread. As to why? From what I have observed on the various other WUS forums over the past year is that it is probably attributed to an illness which they feel the need to jack up their post count. And, the individual above is probably no different for he posted the same picture on three other picture threads in the Hamilton forum. In fact, I a surprised he did not create some additional threads to post his picture as well - which has been done in the past by another WUS user.

Maybe if you send a Moderator a request to have this thread locked it could prevent future postings to this thread. If not, instead of having three threads in the Hamilton forum to post the same pic, they will have now four threads to post the same pic.


----------



## SWilly67

Today I'm going with The Murph.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SCD

Hamilton Pilot GMT on Staib 2906QR mesh


----------



## emrsev

Field Mechanical









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Hamilton Intra-Matic Chrono Auto on Hydra Chevron from Crown & Buckle


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## SCD

Certina DS Multi 8 (edit doh! Wrong thread!😜)


----------



## Paxman




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## dbonddental




----------



## GregB

Not sure which model this is. Small - 36mm or less I believe.

View attachment 15998774


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Khaki Pilot


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a chrono..








And a Khaki Pioneer for later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## caribiner23

Ventura Wednesday.


----------



## Brent L. Miller




----------



## BumperX

My first Hamilton! Love this.


----------



## Paxman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ziptie

My first Hamilton arrived a few days ago! New to me Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer. The third-party strap it arrived on was a little small for me but I feel pretty good about this elastic as a temporary solution.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cghorr01

Khaki Field 42mm









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Paxman




----------



## RussMurray

Decided to go back to the Fluco racing strap for a change...


----------



## Chrislc42

Wearing the 38mm Auto today which has been my daily during the summer since I swapped it back to bracelet from leather after the winter months.


----------



## jcohen




----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## caribiner23

Technically not on my wrist when I took the photo.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## dan55

my one and only PE


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Bonzodog

Second one of these I've owned.


----------



## trameline




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

20210917_121817 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Ziptie

Just got a new strap here.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## MFoley1956

Just delivered. Not sure yet if I like it, but found a price I couldn't resist. The orange strap is on the way.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MFoley1956

Same watch with the orange strap.


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton PanEurop


----------



## Raymondlam09101985

Panda for the day


----------



## outsidesmoke07

Raymondlam09101985 said:


> View attachment 16145892
> Panda for the day


Same, but inverted!


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Air Race


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## MFoley1956

Walking the dog.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Thunder1

And *Khaki King Scuba* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Picaroon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Avo




----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy chrono for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Sharksmile




----------



## pickle puss

Broadway


----------



## pickle puss

Quick switch for the Red Sox/Yankees Wild Card game tonite.


----------



## Thunder1

And my version of a 'Sea View'..


----------



## artee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## CandyHands

Mid 1950s automatic on a nylon strap.


----------



## RussMurray

Back on a rally strap....


----------



## Russ1965

This 'un :


----------



## Thunder1

And a chrono for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> Back on a rally strap....
> 
> View attachment 16167187


That’s an awesome combo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> That’s an awesome combo!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon!


----------



## indygreg

I'll have this one MONDAY - praying for AR as one review now has me worried - it was all lit up. Ive owned several hammies with no issues but this is a pet peeve of mine. I didn't know it was a "thing" with the khaki. Otherwise I love this one. I could care less about the video game but it's kind of cool I guess.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario

2 NWA


----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ReallyBored

Vario said:


> 2 NWA
> 
> View attachment 16170284
> View attachment 16170285


A _beautiful _pair of watches! Is the top one a Conway?

My Wilshire says, "Hello!"


----------



## ReallyBored

pickle puss said:


> Quick switch for the Red Sox/Yankees Wild Card game tonite.


It didn't occur to me to wear mine.

But I was rooting for the Sox, anyways. 😉


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Jwon

Jazzmaster day date on mesh.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## toolr

Just picked this up...


----------



## GregorAmbroz




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## oso2276

Murph mod









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Picaroon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobs




----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## outsidesmoke07

42mm Khaki Automatic. 2 weeks old today. Living partly on wrist but mostly on winder, is running ~4.8 seconds fast per day.


----------



## d55124




----------



## Alansmithee

An old favourite



http://imgur.com/gBH3Iiz


----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy Khaki for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Avo

Jazzmaster Thiinline Burgundy on a new Rios shell cordovan strap from Panatime:


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer 43 mm:


----------



## gray-beard

I found this little gem a few years back at a local pawn shop.
The movement is an ETA 2750 that still runs perfectly even though it is 51 years old.
Running at less than 2 seconds a day accuracy.


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Field Mechanical ￼in the field


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Jazzmaster chrono..


----------



## cmak

Felt bad neglecting her


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon & evening, a Hammy Khaki Navy Pioneer.. 








And a pic of my collection of these to date..


----------



## trameline




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Terry M.




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## Dedan




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a couple of Pioneers..1st up, a chrono..








For later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## mjc1

Just changed the strap to a Pebro veneer laquered vintage strap


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my weekend w/ a Jazzmaster..


----------



## trameline




----------



## DC Lavman




----------



## Pongster

Hamilton is wearing three watches on his wrists right now


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nelamvr6

Khaki Auto


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## SCD




----------



## Thunder1

SCD said:


> View attachment 16619895


That strap is a nice match for your chrono!!..


----------



## SCD

Thunder1 said:


> That strap is a nice match for your chrono!!..







__





Chevron™ - Iron Knit


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-layer (one layer under watch), and single-pass (no excess length to fold back) nylon s




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ 'All That Jazz'..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Day/Date..








And a chrono for later this afternoon/evening..might be needed if I'm informed that I need to do some dinner work on the grill!!..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..








These folks stayed around long enough this morning for a pic of them enjoying one of the several meals my neighbors & myself provide for them..it won't be long & we s/b seeing some fawns as well...


----------



## SCD




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a Hammy chrono..I don't see many of these around any more, which is a little sad..

The case width is about 38mm & the warch is 15.71mm thick..it makes for a comfortable wear, even w/ sleeves..


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16630998
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enabler Alert!!!..Enabler Alert!!..


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> Enabler Alert!!!..Enabler Alert!!..























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki Conservation GMT..


----------



## seanggu




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy Pioneer..its' ever reliable ETA 2824-2 still keeping excellent time after all these years(about 10 years since it's release)...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki Field chrono..don't see a lot of these out there as they must be slow sellers..still, it does have a legible dial & a proven movement(H-21)..


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Thunder1

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16636589


That's a Jazzmaster Maestro, right?..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Day Date...the inky black dial compliments its' look nicely, imo..


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16638846
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic!!..


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> Nice pic!!..


thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Beginning the day w/ the Hammy that started off my habit 14 years or so ago..1st serviced about a year ago, it is still keeping excellent time..


----------



## Thunder1

And something of a *Jazzy View* for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## SCD




----------



## Thunder1

SCD said:


> View attachment 16643354


That grey colored strap is a perfect match!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Well, this Saturday is for Squares.. 








Not *those* kind of squares, though.. 

Starting my weekend off w/ a *Jazzy* square..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki King Scuba..while noticeably different in appearance from the current Hammy Scuba release(s), I think it still holds up well to the test of time(see what I did there?)..granted the 100m of water resistance is a limiting factor for a diver, but its' held up just fine for my desk diving adventures!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a 'Team Earth' Pioneer..


----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki Navy Pioneer..seen a lot less out in the wild then its' white dial brother, it still does excellent work in a business casual environment imo..


----------



## b1rdman973




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki Conservation chrono..


----------



## Sherrf

Bonzodog said:


> Second one of these I've owned.
> View attachment 16125701


Same. I sold mine then had major sellers remorse next time I was on holiday. I picked another one up asap


----------



## Thunder1

Sherrf said:


> Same. I sold mine then had major sellers remorse next time I was on holiday. I picked another one up asap


Smart move!!..


----------



## Mustang1972

Sherrf said:


> Same. I sold mine then had major sellers remorse next time I was on holiday. I picked another one up asap


I got mine and nearly returned it as didnt click on green nato, think the green nato suits my black dial but not white. Changed the strap now wear it a lot so happy did not return it.


----------



## Thunder1

Mustang1972 said:


> I got mine and nearly returned it as didnt click on green nato, think the green nato suits my black dial but not white. Changed the strap now wear it a lot so happy did not return it.


Pics?..


----------



## steven.w49




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16655391
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So tempting!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a *Seaview*..the bezel's edges are a little on the smooth/slippery side, making it's usage a little difficult..still something of a looker, imo..


----------



## Mustang1972

Thunder1 said:


> Pics?..


I will have to post pics its just on a black zuludiver sailcloth at the minute, it looks great on grey nato, brown leather as well. For me the standard green nato did not do it justice wish got on brown nato but I did get very cheap new so can't complain.


----------



## Mustang1972

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16654973


That brown leather looks great on the white dial


----------



## RussMurray

Mustang1972 said:


> That brown leather looks great on the white dial


Thanks. it's actually an Oris strap that came with the Big Crown Pointer Date


----------



## Mustang1972

RussMurray said:


> Thanks. it's actually an Oris strap that came with the Big Crown Pointer Date


Suits it perfectly, the large lug gap really bothers some people it doesn't bother me. It makes it wear slightly larger for a 38mm that I like and its adds character to the design.


----------



## RussMurray

Mustang1972 said:


> Suits it perfectly, the large lug gap really bothers some people it doesn't bother me. It makes it wear slightly larger for a 38mm that I like and its adds character to the design.


The gap doesn't bother me either. In fact, it's the same as a 2pce zulu


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ my first Hammy, a Khaki chrono...this one from a time period(early 2000's) when the term 'Swiss Made' was absent from the dial face..possibly these Khakis were assembled in Asia..I have heard that the Philippines is a possibility, but I'm not sure..


----------



## COUPET

strap change for today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> strap change for today
> 
> View attachment 16658470
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'd like that one better on a dark leather strap..


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> I think I'd like that one better on a dark leather strap..


i think you're right , was trying out some different straps today just to see...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

First Hamilton, won't be my last.


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> First Hamilton, won't be my last.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16659612


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off w/ something a little Jazzy..


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Thunder1

Again, something *Jazzy* to start the day off..


----------



## Potatolord26

Hamilton Khaki Navy scuba


----------



## Thunder1

Potatolord26 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Navy scuba
> View attachment 16662600


Quite the looker!!..how does it feel on your wrist?


----------



## Potatolord26

Just right not as heavy as I thought. It the biggest size that I can allow as well . More same feeling with Bretling superocean may be lighter, bezel less quiter not that loud ratchety sound ..


----------



## JonS1967

Potatolord26 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Navy scuba
> View attachment 16662600


That’s a fantastic looking diver!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the Holiday off w/ a chrono..I think there might be a couple of forum members that also like this one...


----------



## JonS1967

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the Holiday off w/ a chrono..I think there might be a couple of forum members that also like this one...
> View attachment 16664605


Such a great looking watch. Is that the stock strap?


----------



## Thunder1

JonS1967 said:


> Such a great looking watch. Is that the stock strap?


Yep, but plan on swapping it out for a croc embossed leather strap shortly..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the Holiday off w/ a chrono..I think there might be a couple of forum members that also like this one...
> View attachment 16664605


Current grail watch. I will have one very soon. Beautiful man


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Current grail watch. I will have one very soon. Beautiful man


Yep, they









w/ this wrist wear offering, all right..


----------



## Thunder1

Here it is on a Hirsch croc embossed leather strap..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Day Date..while it seems as if the *Khaki *version is more popular w/ Hammy aficionados, this flavor works pretty well for me in casual business wear situations..now if I can just find which movie(s) this one was featured in!!..


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> Here it is on a Hirsch croc embossed leather strap..
> View attachment 16665209


nice strap. i've left mine on the mesh ...for now 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> nice strap. i've left mine on the mesh ...for now
> 
> View attachment 16668074
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That works well, from what I can see!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..I didn't do a great job of trimming the 22mm strap down to fit the 21mm lug width..oh well, I'll try to give it a better shot on the next strap..


----------



## rockchalk06

Captain America and Coffee today


----------



## Maddog1970

Khaki Far cry today


----------



## Thunder1

Maddog1970 said:


> Khaki Far cry today
> 
> View attachment 16668726





Maddog1970 said:


> Khaki Far cry today
> 
> View attachment 16668726


A 'Far' better watch than the movie, imo..


----------



## [email protected]

The same Hamilton that is usually on my wrist, my very first watch: the khaki auto.


----------



## [email protected]

Maddog1970 said:


> Khaki Far cry today
> 
> View attachment 16668726


That's a beautiful watch!


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Pioneer..









And a pic of my Navy Pioneer collection to date..


----------



## Reno

*Jazzmaster Thinline* for me.


----------



## Reno

Thunder1 said:


> Again, something *Jazzy* to start the day off..


Gorgeous regulator 👏


----------



## Thunder1

Reno said:


> *Jazzmaster Thinline* for me.


That would look *so* much better on my wrist!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Reno said:


> Gorgeous regulator 👏


Well, thank you sir!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..would be nice if it had the ceramic bezel of the other, larger, current Hamilton Khaki Scuba divers..still, I find it to be both a comfortable fit and a sharp looker..


----------



## Reno

Thunder1 said:


> That would look *so* much better on my wrist!!..


Here you go :









Jazzmaster Thinline Auto | H38525881


Avec la Jazzmaster Thinline Automatic, créez une montre Hamilton qui vous ressemble. Choisissez parmi quatre modèles associant différents coloris de cadran et de bracelet, à personnaliser en fonction de votre humeur : allez-vous opter pour le brun, le noir ou le vert olive ?




www.hamiltonwatch.com





😆


----------



## rockchalk06

Officers Mechanical today:


----------



## jhdscript

*Hamilton Khaki Field*

*


  




*


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Thunder1

Reno said:


> *Jazzmaster Thinline* for me.


Just curious..regarding the lack of a second hand..do you miss it or not??..


----------



## Reno

Thunder1 said:


> Just curious..regarding the lack of a second hand..do you miss it or not??..


I do not.

It's a very simple, _clean_ dress watch.

For some reason, I quite like the date window, but I could have easily done without it 


I also have two other watches in my whole collection without second hand, and it's not an issue either :


----------



## Thunder1

Reno said:


> I do not.
> 
> It's a very simple, _clean_ dress watch.
> 
> For some reason, I quite like the date window, but I could have easily done without it
> 
> 
> I also have two other watches in my whole collection without second hand, and it's not an issue either :


That's quite the trio!!..


----------



## Reno

Leather for today…


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a Hammy Khaki Field chrono..its' absence of a running seconds hand sub-dial doesn't bother me as I keep the chrono function running on it..I know the black PVD version is more commonly seen on forums as it was in the Jack Ryan movies, but I still find this one appealing to both wear & look at..I just wish Hamilton would use AR coating on all of their Khakis & Jazzmasters, like they did here..oh, well, 1st world problems!!.


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki King Scuba..it features a dial design that differs from most other divers in that it features a day/date complication, 24 hour indices, & only 100m of water resistance..so, it *is *a pretty busy dial w/ less than optimum pure diver features..still, it works well for me in a business casual environment..


----------



## Thunder1

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16674951


I'm torn between this & the black dial version..*both* are very eye catching..


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Reno




----------



## Thunder1

Reno said:


>





Reno said:


>


Some excellent wrist wear pics there!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy chrono..its' design based upon the marine chronometers made for the US Navy during WWII, I really like the execution of both the dials' detail & the case construction..while its' popularity has probably been eclipsed by the Intra-Matic, I think it should find a happy home in many a watch box & they look to be available at excellent price points on the grey market these days..


----------



## Reno

Thunder1 said:


> Some excellent wrist wear pics there!!..


Thanks bro 🖐


----------



## Tjcdas

AR coating needed.


----------



## rockchalk06

Tjcdas said:


> AR coating needed.


Agreed. You don't notice it as bad as when you bring with one good AR coating out in the same sun.


----------



## Thunder1

Tjcdas said:


> AR coating needed.
> View attachment 16679594
> View attachment 16679595
> View attachment 16679596


I know what you mean!!..I guess we could say that the absence of an AR coating is a *feature, *right?..it gives the affected(or perhaps, more accurately, the *unaffected*, as it were) a certain ambience(or so I tell myself!!)..


----------



## Tjcdas

Sitting by the trees with the pups makes for some poor photos even with watches with good AR but the KK looks great even with zero AR.


----------



## Thunder1

Tjcdas said:


> Sitting by the trees with the pups makes for some poor photos even with watches with good AR but the KK looks great even with zero AR.
> 
> View attachment 16680198


Looks like your Bully approves, as well!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy Khaki Navy Pioneer..a shame that this 40mm, small second version, has been discontinued..


----------



## throwbackTN

Wearing the Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm on a Crown & Buckle Supreme NATO strap..loving this combo so far 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

And something a little *Jazzy* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## kiwidj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

kiwidj said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enabler Alert!!..Enabler Alert!!..


----------



## Reno




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki Navy Pioneer..


----------



## rockchalk06

Officers Mechanical today. New strap is kind of stiff, so it needs more wrist time


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Officers Mechanical today. New strap is kind of stiff, so it needs more wrist time
> 
> View attachment 16685682


You're right..I could help you out w/ that quest, if needed..


----------



## ishtar007

Grail watch achieved (birthday present from my wife)









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

ishtar007 said:


> Grail watch achieved (birthday present from my wife)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Looks like your tabby approves, as well!!..


----------



## Russ1965

Why, it's belly rub time 😁


----------



## Reno




----------



## Thunder1

Reno said:


>


Some more fine pics of your Thinline!!..you know, it I like its' looks the best(so far, anyway) on the mesh strap..comfortable to wear?..


----------



## Thunder1

Russ1965 said:


> Why, it's belly rub time 😁
> View attachment 16686848
> View attachment 16686849


She's looks pretty happy to be in her new home!!..good for you!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a chrono..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Reno

Thunder1 said:


> Some more fine pics of your Thinline!!..you know, it I like its' looks the best(so far, anyway) on the mesh strap..comfortable to wear?..


Thanks mate.

Yes, the milanese is one of the best combos 😉 and yes, it's quite comfy.

I also really like the _Hour Vision-style_ bracelet 











This watch is super easy to dress, anyway 🤗


----------



## rockchalk06

Captain America for the Friday


----------



## Potatolord26




----------



## Reno




----------



## The 1 Chaat

I am so ready for action, right now!

Its not cool, but it is a blast to wear.
I love the retro '80's vibes


----------



## Thunder1

The 1 Chaat said:


> I am so ready for action, right now!
> 
> Its not cool, but it is a blast to wear.
> I love the retro '80's vibes
> 
> View attachment 16689546


The 1st of these that I've seen!!..very cool!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off 'Saturdays for Squares' w/ a Jazzmaster..


----------



## MFoley1956

Headed out for the evening.


----------



## Thunder1

MFoley1956 said:


> Headed out for the evening.
> View attachment 16690896


A most excellent choice!!..


----------



## evoboost18

Please delete.


----------



## The 1 Chaat

Thunder1 said:


> The 1st of these that I've seen!!..very cool!!..


Thanks!
yea, EFA (as the case back will spell out for the reader) is, Engineered For Action!

Which I think is a little amusing. But so much fun!
I bought this off flea-bay, it was filthy. After a clean up and a new battery, it sprang right in to life!


----------



## Vandelay Industries

Tonight it is the spirit of liberty model.


----------



## Thunder1

Vandelay Industries said:


> View attachment 16691227
> 
> Tonight it is the spirit of liberty model.


From the '90's?..


----------



## Vandelay Industries

Thunder1 said:


> From the '90's?..


I bought this one new from an AD about a month ago.


----------



## Thunder1

Vandelay Industries said:


> I bought this one new from an AD about a month ago.


Damn!!..shows you what I know!!..


----------



## Jeff4134




----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off w/ a Hammy Regulator..


----------



## Vandelay Industries

Thunder1 said:


> Started the day off w/ a Hammy Regulator..
> View attachment 16692368


Drooooool


----------



## Thunder1

Vandelay Industries said:


> I bought this one new from an AD about a month ago.


Btw, let's keep this just between the 2 of us..there's no need to broadcast my ignorance to the whole world, right?..🤐


----------



## Simon

My Hamilton Khaki Pilot Schott LE - on aftermarket bracelet


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy Conservation Limited GMT..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ this..


----------



## Simon

Khaki Pilot Schott with aftermarket bracelet


----------



## Thunder1

A Team Earth for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Field


----------



## rockchalk06

Potatolord26 said:


> View attachment 16689301


If you have some additional photo's of this beauty, I'd owe you a beer!

I'm on my AD's list when one comes in.


----------



## Guarionex

Bronze Mechanical


----------



## Potatolord26

rockchalk06 said:


> If you have some additional photo's of this beauty, I'd owe you a beer!
> 
> I'm on my AD's list when one comes in.


I have a 6.5 inch wrist when I tried at my AD I just need to take her home

Ill post additional pic I’m also looking into playing around with rubber strap for summer


----------



## rockchalk06

Potatolord26 said:


> I have a 6.5 inch wrist when I tried at my AD I just need to take her home
> 
> Ill post additional pic I’m also looking into playing around with rubber strap for summer


Thank you. Man that is gorgeous. A blue rubber strap would look good and even a brown leather band. That white dial is going to go good with a bunch of different bands


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a chrono..
> View attachment 16700959


Holy Hanna that is gorgeous.!!!!


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Holy Hanna that is gorgeous.!!!


Well thank you sir!!..


----------



## rockchalk06

Officers Mechanical today.....and Coffee


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Day Date..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon if the wife talks me into grilling some ribs for dinner..


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Potatolord26

My new strap
I’m loving this set up especially for summer
I’m doing a diy soon


----------



## Potatolord26

Follow up


----------



## Thunder1

Potatolord26 said:


> Follow up
> View attachment 16705830


A good looking piece of wrist wear!!.I wish that it had a case size of about 40mm or so, though...


----------



## rockchalk06

Potatolord26 said:


> Follow up
> View attachment 16705838


Eye candy for weeks! I can't wait to get ahold of one. AD said next week hopefully.


----------



## Jt33301




----------



## Guarionex

Steel


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a chrono..
> View attachment 16707387


Be still my heart!

As soon as I pick up my white dial Scuba, this is next on the list. I may even sell a couple 1911's to finance one 😂


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Be still my heart!
> 
> As soon as I pick up my white dial Scuba, this is next on the list. I may even sell a couple 1911's to finance one 😂


I'm having a hard time keeping this one in a watch box, for sure!!..if you do decide to let go of some 1911's, let me know..I know of a couple of other folks who might be interested, as well..have a great rest of the weekend!!..


----------



## lawlessflyer

New B&S strap


----------



## Thunder1

lawlessflyer said:


> New B&S strap
> 
> View attachment 16707928


An older chrono that's seen some nice servicing work?..


----------



## lawlessflyer

Thunder1 said:


> An older chrono that's seen some nice servicing work?..


Actually, never been serviced just a plentiful wearer so it's got plenty of dings/dents all over quite nice actually 😎


----------



## Thunder1

Something Jazzy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## kiwidj

Lunchtime!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..,


----------



## rockchalk06

Officers Mechanical on a bracelet this morning


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Navy Pioneer..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs..
> View attachment 16715620


Just when I didn't have anymore HH's to give, Holy Hanna!!! I've never seen that model before. That is gorgeous


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Just when I didn't have anymore HH's to give, Holy Hanna!!! I've never seen that model before. That is gorgeous


Well, thanx..these were discontinued a few years ago..they weren't overly popular, imo, because some folks thought that the dial is a little on the busy side & that divers shouldn't feature the Day/Date complication..as a 'desk diver', it works for moi!!..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> Well, thanx..these were discontinued a few years ago..they weren't overly popular, imo, because some folks thought the dial is a little on the busy side & that divers shouldn't feature the Day/Date complication..as a 'desk diver', it works for moi!!..


The deeper down the rabbit hole of Hamilton I go, I'm starting to notice that. The previous 44mm Khaki line didn't seem to be as popular as current models? What is out there, can be had for better prices than current models used. My Officers Mechanical for example, I've only seen 3 in the wild exactly like it.


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Field to close the week out


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Seaview..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## dacd4134

Khaki Field Auto 42mm on a BluShark Sharkfin strap...


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## rockchalk06

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Very nice! Ink too!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## rockchalk06

Suba and coffee this morning


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rockchalk06

Day #3 of my Scuba.


----------



## Hmh

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Man - that's a super attractive piece. I've been looking at the "base" field models, more for the extra 50m of rated water resistance than anything, but that day/ date layout looks about perfect!


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Day #3 of my Scuba.
> View attachment 16724608


The honeymoon continues!!...


----------



## morrison2951

Not the recent Hamilton reissue mind you, but the original 50 year old P2 Tiffany & Co edition!

Bond, James Bond from Live & Let Die!!


----------



## Thunder1

morrison2951 said:


> Not the recent Hamilton reissue mind you, but the original 50 year old P2 Tiffany & Co edition!
> 
> Bond, James Bond from Live & Let Die!!
> View attachment 16725774
> View attachment 16725775


Hmmm, I think I like the 1st pic a little better...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## rockchalk06

Decided to let the Scuba sleep this morning. Officers Mechanical today


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ another Jazzmaster Day Date.. 








A pic of my 2 Jazzmaster Day Dates to date..these are excellent pick ups(value & quality for the $ spent) on the used market, imo..


----------



## trameline




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## rockchalk06

Captain America for this fine Thursday


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Captain America for this fine Thursday
> View attachment 16730965


You've got something new on the way, right?..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> You've got something new on the way, right?..


Yep. Navy pioneer black dial small seconds should be here today and if the stars align, the Strapcode mesh as well.


----------



## Thunder1

And for later this afternoon/evening, I'll be 'traveling' into the long weekend w/ a Traveler GMT..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a Khaki Field Pioneer..


----------



## Potatolord26




----------



## rockchalk06

Potatolord26 said:


> View attachment 16735744


I started this morning off with an Orient Triton and after 20 minutes when back to my Scuba. This is starting to worry me. I don't want to wear anything else.


----------



## Potatolord26

rockchalk06 said:


> I started this morning off with an Orient Triton and after 20 minutes when back to my Scuba. This is starting to worry me. I don't want to wear anything else.
> View attachment 16735749


Same here kept coming back and wear this . I just enjoyed it ..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Regulator..


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rockchalk06

Scuba and brisket today


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Thunder1

I'll start the Holiday off w/ a Hammy.


----------



## The Blue Newt

caribiner23 said:


> View attachment 16739311


Appropriate Nato for today!


----------



## The Blue Newt




----------



## rockchalk06

Hamilton Mesh Bracelet came in today so switched it up to the Pioneer


----------



## rameezhanslo




----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Hamilton Mesh Bracelet came in today so switched it up to the Pioneer
> 
> View attachment 16739928
> 
> View attachment 16739929


Looks like a good fit!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Navy Pioneer for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## rockchalk06

Officers Mechanical today


----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## trameline




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Field this morning


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Navy Pioneer for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## rockchalk06

Friday Scuba and Coffee


----------



## Thunder1

Something of a *View* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Field today


----------



## morrison2951

Rare Emerald Green LED vintage Pulsar.

Sweet!


----------



## Thunder1

A Seaview for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki King Scuba..


----------



## Thunder1

A Traveler to start both my work day & 2-Crown Tuesday off..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki King Scuba..
> View attachment 16753808


Holy Hanna that is beautiful.


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Holy Hanna that is beautiful.


Well thank you sir!!...Hamilton has been making attractive pieces of wrist wear for a long time now, imo..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> Well thank you sir!!...Hamilton has been making attractive pieces of wrist wear for a long time now, imo..


I just got in the game this year too. That just moved to #2 on my Hamilton Grail list.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Conservation Limited GMT to start the day off for moi..


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> A Khaki Conservation Limited GMT to start the day off for moi..
> View attachment 16759869


you have a very fine collection of Hamiltons sir! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> you have a very fine collection of Hamiltons sir!
> 
> View attachment 16760415
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, thank you sir!!..and your Intra-Matics are the bee's knees!!..


----------



## Hutch BMX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rockchalk06

GMT Air Race today. Switch it to a black leather strap


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> GMT Air Race today. Switch it to a black leather strap
> View attachment 16762229


Initial impressions?..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> Initial impressions?..


What I paid for it (424), well worth it!

The bracelet is typical top notch Hamilton. The NATO is cool, but too small for me. I actually think the Horween leather strap makes the watch wear and look a ton better. Crown is solid, bezel is solid, decent lume and AR. It's big at 44mm but fits me very well. 42/43/44 is ideal for my wrist and tastes.

I'm not sure why, other than the size, this isn't a bigger seller for Hamilton.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Reubin

14k gold-filled case with 14k gold buckle Hamilton presented to my grandfather in 1947 (engraved on the back). Just back from servicing and running well.

If anyone has any information about the watch, please let me know.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Hope everyone's weekend is going well. Titanium today


----------



## ReallyBored

Reubin said:


> 14k gold-filled case with 14k gold buckle Hamilton presented to my grandfather in 1947 (engraved on the back). Just back from servicing and running well.
> 
> If anyone has any information about the watch, please let me know.
> View attachment 16764861


Hello Reubin,

That model is called a Norman, and it first appeared in Hamilton's 1948 catalog (which means it was probably available towards the end of 1947). It was in production to about 1951, which is around the time that its grade 982 movement was discontinued.

Yours is a very nice example, and I hope you wear it well!


----------



## Reubin

ReallyBored said:


> Hello Reubin,
> 
> That model is called a Norman, and it first appeared in Hamilton's 1948 catalog (which means it was probably available towards the end of 1947). It was in production to about 1951, which is around the time that its grade 982 movement was discontinued.
> 
> Yours is a very nice example, and I hope you wear it well!


Oh wow! Thanks so much. It was 75 years ago that this watch was presented to my grandfather and it will remain a family heirloom. Now I will have more information to pass on with it.


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy Khaki Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rockchalk06

Pioneer on mesh this morning


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Pioneer on mesh this morning
> View attachment 16766659


An extremely under rated piece of fine a$$ wrist wear that you wear there!!..close to being my favorite Hammy, if it already isn't..














..and to think one can still pick these up in the $500-$550.00 range..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> An extremely under rated piece of fine a$$ wrist wear that you wear there!!..close to being my favorite Hammy, if it already isn't..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and to think one can still pick these up in the $500-$550.00 range..


Indeed! I'm still sorta shopping for a white dial version that's bigger than this 40mm. It would see some series wrist time 

The leather strap was very nice, but didn't fit me. I really like the Hamilton mesh bracelet too.


----------



## Lucien369

A 60/70’s Hamilton G.S. tropicalized in Tulum.
With a lookalike Bonklip for its fixed bars.


----------



## StephenCanale

Watch for the week.....


----------



## Thunder1

StephenCanale said:


> Watch for the week.....
> 
> View attachment 16768091


Va-Va-Vaboom Ventura!!..


----------



## rockchalk06

Scuba today


----------



## Thunder1

And a Hammy Day Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Something a little Jazzy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## TravisMorgan

Will wear this one tonight


----------



## rockchalk06

Air Race GMT today


----------



## Thunder1

Something of a *View* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## SCD




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a chrono..


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Field this morning


----------



## SCD




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

Scuba Squad


----------



## Thunder1

All day today for me..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Mechanical for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rockchalk06

Scuba today, but on a silicone strap


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## dacd4134

Khaki Field Auto 42mm on a Barton Cordura/Silicone hybrid band...


----------



## Don_S




----------



## Hutch BMX

On deck for tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy Square for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## badpichu

Hamilton 6309


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki Conservation Ltd. chrono..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## claimsys

Khaki Field Chronograph.


----------



## KAC

*Hamilton H70605943 42MM BLUE*
Replaced the strap with an xl.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

And quite the *View* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy chrono to start the day off again..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Paxman




----------



## rockchalk06

Scuba for the week!


----------



## Thunder1

A chrono to start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1

What a day for a Day Date
What a day for a Day Date boy
And now I'm lost wearing a Day Date
Dreamin' 'bout my bundle of joy..


----------



## Mhiggi02

rockchalk06 said:


> Scuba Squad
> View attachment 16779600


I love white dialed divers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhiggi02

trameline said:


> View attachment 16794962


That thing is pure class


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Field Team Earth for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Khaki Navy Pioneer..


----------



## northside




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Thunder1

I'm a *Travelin'* man to start my weekend off..
"Oh, I'm a travelin' man
Yes, I'm a travelin' man
Yes, I'm a travelin' man
Whoa, I'm a travelin' man.."


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy chrono to start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy Khaki GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Intra-matic 3-hander, a recent addition..








Here's a pic of it next to a Jazzmaster, which shares a very similar dial layout..








And here's my Intra-matic collection to date..highly recommended!!..


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Philliphas

New Hammy in the collection. Loving the bead blasted finish...no fingerprints or scratches!


----------



## Thunder1

Philliphas said:


> New Hammy in the collection. Loving the bead blasted finish...no fingerprints or scratches!
> View attachment 16817598
> 
> 
> View attachment 16817600


That is a good looking look!!..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Combat mission for the Hami Khaki Field Mechanical!
Attack of the Grandchildren!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ one of my favorite chronos..


----------



## LP49




----------



## TalkingClock

New strap. I think it suits the style of watch.


----------



## jhdscript

*H**


  





amilton Khaki Field*


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## northside

Boulton


----------



## time_lizard

today my Hamilton G.C.T. 4992B


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Potatolord26

Work mode
back on bracelet again


----------



## LP49




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Field Mechanical with the ETA 2801-2:


----------



## Thunder1

I'll end my work week w/ a Day Date..


----------



## ishtar007

Finally enjoying vacation and wearing watch that I received from my wife for my birthday 2 months ago









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## kurosch.asghari




----------



## Thunder1

A Day Date for later this afternoon/evening..








And a pic of my Day Date collection to date..


----------



## copperjohn

Morning coffee.


----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

A Navy Pioneer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Thunder1

Something Jazzy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## JonS1967

Reno said:


> Leather for today…


Simply beautiful. Pure class!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Thunder1 said:


> Starting off 'Saturdays for Squares' w/ a Jazzmaster..
> View attachment 16689961


That’s a beauty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

JonS1967 said:


> Simply beautiful. Pure class!


Thank you so much, Jon 🙏


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy Khaki for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

JonS1967 said:


> That’s a beauty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!!..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> A Hammy Khaki for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16835529


Great minds think alike?

I'm trying to decide if this stays or goes. I've worn it 3 times now and I just can't fall in love. Never sold a Hamilton out of my collection.....


----------



## gray-beard

I call this my Hamilton Two Tone Explorer


----------



## Thunder1

gray-beard said:


> I call this my Hamilton Two Tone Explorer
> 
> View attachment 16835648


I like it..I don't think I've ever seen one of those before..


----------



## Tjcdas

Love the tobacco Panatime strap on the King.


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Thunder1

caribiner23 said:


> View attachment 16836149


I'm surprised that we didn't see a lot of these being worn yesterday since it was the 45th anniversary of Elvis' death...a historical beaut, imo..wear it in good health!!..


----------



## mykedude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGrinch

Just got this American Classic Railroad. Came on a black leather strap with orange stitches but I didn't want leather at the moment so made a change.


----------



## Thunder1

MrGrinch said:


> Just got this American Classic Railroad. Came on a black leather strap with orange stitches but I didn't want leather at the moment so made a change.
> View attachment 16836419


Another seldom seen beaut!!..


----------



## Don_S

Intra-Matic 38mm on Eulit Kristall Perlon.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an oldy, but goody, chrono..


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Field on a Nomad Horween strap this morning


----------



## gray-beard

Thunder1 said:


> I like it..I don't think I've ever seen one of those before..


Well it's a one-of-a-kind that I made from an old 1972 Hamilton SeaBreaze and a new case from eBay


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Team Earth for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## COUPET

this just in from a local watch shop, couldn't resist as was 30% off











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> this just in from a local watch shop, couldn't resist as was 30% off
> 
> View attachment 16840680
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!..many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Thanx to the enablers on this forum, for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the same as yesterday..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening, the same as yesterday..


*Groundhog Day! *


----------



## Thunder1

ETA2824-2 said:


> *Groundhog Day! *


You betcha!!..


----------



## COUPET

This will be once he's finished admiring the clear case back 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> This will be once he's finished admiring the clear case back
> 
> View attachment 16845209
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your friend is definitely concentrating on it..I bet he's wondering if it'll fit his wrist?..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ericxx

JonS1967 said:


> That’s a beauty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Jazzy Hammy..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer. 
Gifted by my wife today.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Thunder1

ETA2824-2 said:


> Hami Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer.
> Gifted by my wife today.
> 
> View attachment 16848912
> 
> View attachment 16848911


Congratulations!!..Many a Watch God have raised their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..I need to add that one to my short list..


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Day Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rockchalk06

Started my day off around 0400 with the Pioneer. Just remembered to take a picture of it


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Started my day off around 0400 with the Pioneer. Just remembered to take a picture of it
> 
> View attachment 16852013


That's a swell look!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my work day w/ a nice *View*..


----------



## rockchalk06

Day 2.5 with the Khaki Pioneer Chrono


----------



## RichLee67




----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16854145
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The honeymoon continues!!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## rockchalk06

GMT today


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> The honeymoon continues!!!..


indeed! 

however the eye was tempted today so...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Hammy to start the end of my weekend off with..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy 3-hander..


----------



## Thunder1

Going w/ a Khaki Aviation today..


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Hammy for my work day...


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## ETA2824-2

Right wrist the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## Thunder1

ETA2824-2 said:


> Hami Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer
> 
> View attachment 16868568


Someday, i hope!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy to start my work day off..


----------



## rockchalk06

ETA2824-2 said:


> Right wrist the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer
> 
> View attachment 16868573


Beautiful!!


----------



## rockchalk06

Chrono today


----------



## LP49

Another chrono . . .


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Traveler GMT...


----------



## rockchalk06

Chrono again


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Chrono again
> View attachment 16871336


One of my absolute favorite Hammy chronos!!..just love how the case is constructed..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Jt33301




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Nokie




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a Panda..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my weekend off w/ a Panda..
> View attachment 16873991


Ooooooo. I didn't know you owned one sir! Man that is beautiful


----------



## Thunder1

Going w/ a couple of 3-handers today..starting the day off w/ a little blue..








For later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki Aviation..


----------



## rockchalk06

Officers Mechanical today


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Pan-Europ on a strap from ManCaveLeather.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Jazzy PR..


----------



## b1rdman973

Today marks the start of year 10 (!) of teaching!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ a Regulator..


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Pioneer today


----------



## TreeFort




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Day Date to end my work week..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Field today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ACITceva

So this picture is from Friday but I am wearing it right now. Really do love this watch and it brings me a little bit of joy every time I have it on my wrist.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## rockchalk06

Chrono today


----------



## artee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16896959
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

Chrono again today


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Chrono again today
> View attachment 16897773


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day of w/ a chrono..


----------



## rockchalk06

Chrono Day 3


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## rockchalk06

Scuba today


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## rockchalk06

ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton Navy Pioneer
> View attachment 16902834
> 
> View attachment 16902837


Beautiful!


----------



## ZM-73

rockchalk06 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

For Flieger Friday, a Khaki Aviation for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## dchaff10




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Jazzy chrono..


----------



## Drystery

Wore a scuba today to start off the week. Ordered a light brown/beige leather strap that should be arriving tomorrow and will swap it out with the bracelet.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation
















H76515523


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Jazzy View..


----------



## Positively-Negative

Khaki Air Race today.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Reno




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the work day off w/ a Khaki Team Earth..


----------



## Thunder1

Reno said:


>


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Hammy 3-hander..


----------



## Reno




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A different *View* for later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

Reno said:


>


That baby is something of a strap monster!!..


----------



## Reno

Thunder1 said:


> That baby is something of a strap monster!!..


It's a very conservative watch… but it can easily be dressed with a touch of fantasy


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Reno




----------



## Thunder1

Started my weekend off w/ yet another *View*..


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Reno




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Picaroon

Thunder1 said:


> A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..
> 
> View attachment 16722448


I’ve never seen this one; very cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16738993


I have the PVD black version of this and have been lately thinking I’d add the white. More versatile than the black I think.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

trameline said:


> View attachment 16744532


That lume looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

Thunder1 said:


> A Khaki Navy Pioneer for later this afternoon/evening...
> View attachment 16746920


Beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Khaki Mechanical..


----------



## COUPET

always difficult to capture with the lack of AR coating



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

Khaki Field this week. Put it on a black Horween strap


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> always difficult to capture with the lack of AR coating
> 
> View attachment 16925008
> 
> View attachment 16925009
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know, over the years, I've come to think that the lack of AR coating gives these Hammys an added degree of character..I've grown to think of it as an asset, not a liability..I'm probably in the minority on that thought, though..


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> You know, over the years, I've come to think that the lack of AR coating gives these Hammys an added degree of character..I've grown to think of it as an asset, not a liability..I'm proibably in the minority on that that thought, though..


i can see what you mean, it's part of the character of the watch. it doesn't bother me anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

The closest that I'm going to get to a _Seaview_ in my neck of the woods for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Mustang1972

Thunder1 said:


> You know, over the years, I've come to think that the lack of AR coating gives these Hammys an added degree of character..I've grown to think of it as an asset, not a liability..I'm probably in the minority on that thought, though..


Your not alone I think it gives them a little pop and stand out a little. I don't mind the lack of AR at all.


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16929168


That is my favorite of your collection (that I've seen)


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> That is my favorite of your collection (that I've seen)


I'll remember to try to find one for you!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Khaki 'Harrison Ford' Conservation International GMT..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## occytron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Since I only have the one Hamilton..................here it is again:


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Kaloyanski




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mustang1972

occytron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great how you like the pioneer? I have the KFM and keep thinking of this as well not sure if too small.


----------



## The Blue Newt




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer 








H76512155


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Hammy blue 3-hander..


----------



## occytron

Mustang1972 said:


> Looks great how you like the pioneer? I have the KFM and keep thinking of this as well not sure if too small.


I love it. I have a small wrist, so the size works really well for me, but it does have more wrist presence than the dimensions would suggest.


----------



## COUPET

this one just in ...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> this one just in ...
> 
> View attachment 16941192
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## rockchalk06

Scuba


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Scuba
> View attachment 16943150


There it is!!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ something Jazzy..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> There it is!!!..


It's one of those watches that you could wear all year and be content.


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> It's one of those watches that you could wear all year and be content.


Agreed!!..


----------



## ZM-73

Navy Pioneer


----------



## trameline




----------



## COUPET

Still deciding what other straps to try on this one....

thoughts welcome please  

it's a pain at 18mm as all my current straps are 20/22, so the search begins ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

ZM-73 said:


> Navy Pioneer
> View attachment 16946918


looks great with that strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

COUPET said:


> looks great with that strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's a Vario.


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16947288
> 
> Still deciding what other straps to try on this one....
> 
> thoughts welcome please
> 
> it's a pain at 18mm as all my current straps are 20/22, so the search begins !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That baby is on my short list!!..hmm, that dial face has a very visible level of texture..maybe a Dassari strap like the one I have on a Double 12 would accentuate that look?..here's a pic of mine..


----------



## ZM-73

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16947288
> 
> Still deciding what other straps to try on this one....
> 
> thoughts welcome please
> 
> it's a pain at 18mm as all my current straps are 20/22, so the search begins !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out ManCaveLeather. Mykola makes excellent straps, have several from him.


----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Day Date..


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dougabug




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## Baka1969




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Day Date..Go 'boys!!..


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Square for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Ofacertainage

Still sticking by my old favourite…


----------



## Thunder1

A touch of blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## ishtar007

Enjoying my favourite watch and some football.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening...go 'boys!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy Regulator for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## trameline




----------



## ZM-73

Navy Pioneer








H78465553


----------



## Thunder1

A Traveler's GMT to start my work day off..


----------



## rockchalk06

I've been wearing this GMT Air Race since Monday, just too busy and forgot to post it!


----------



## Thunder1

A change of *Views* to start my work day off..


----------



## Palmettoman

Wearing the king on a pilot(ish) strap. The combo is growing on me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ofacertainage




----------



## trameline




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ something a little Jazzy..


----------



## rockchalk06

Day 4 of the Air Race


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## drhanson

43mm Kahki Navy Scuba. No clue why this one isn't more popular. I'd be thrilled with it even at 2-3X the price.


----------



## Thunder1

drhanson said:


> View attachment 16978112
> 
> 43mm Kahki Navy Scuba. No clue why this one isn't more popular. I'd be thrilled with it even at 2-3X the price.


I agree!!!..it's a looker..I think the 43mm case size is an issue for many of us...


----------



## Guarionex




----------



## VintageSnoops




----------



## Hmh

Dougabug said:


> View attachment 16951385


I had to look this one up - definitely on top of my “next watch purchase” list. 18mm strap is a bit of a bummer, but everything else looks ideal to me!


----------



## Dougabug

Hmh said:


> I had to look this one up - definitely on top of my “next watch purchase” list. 18mm strap is a bit of a bummer, but everything else looks ideal to me!


I love it! Struggling to think of anything I don't like about it. I was lucky enough to get this one on sale. 
There is a larger 43mm version too if that floats your boat


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ another *View*..


----------



## JayyyG

Endicott❤


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a *Seaview*..


----------



## GirchyGirchy

This guy, on a Vaer strap (need to swap the buckle over from the Hamilton strap). With matching Conklin ebonite pen.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Dlbernau




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JayyyG

Today with my favorite, ref.96030🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## ZIPPER79

On occasion, Hamilton "Barton" circa early 50's...


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Team Earth for my work day..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Aviation for Flieger Friday & later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## JayyyG




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## occytron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke_7

42mm Khaki Field on a Haveston bakelite canvas single pass...


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## JayyyG

Khaki New Line 5830A, produced in Italy in 1994.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Mechanical for this afternoon/evening..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Conservation International for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## powerste

Recent eBay find, lost by USPS for 6 days but finally arrived a week late. Love it!


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Navy Pioneer 
















H78465553


----------



## COUPET

this today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton Navy Pioneer
> View attachment 17013855
> 
> View attachment 17013856
> 
> H78465553


that's an outstanding combination, love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

COUPET said:


> that's an outstanding combination, love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Bund from Vario.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## COUPET

ZM-73 said:


> Thank you. Bund from Vario.


Thanks for the heads up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> View attachment 17020770
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An excellent pic that shows off the fine texture of the dial face..thanx for posting!!..


----------



## elconquistador

Haven't worn my Lancaster made Hamilton 923 pocket watch conversion in a while, but I thought I would tip my hat to Pennsylvania for their good work yesterday.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> An excellent pic that shows off the fine texture of the dial face..thanx for posting!!..


Thanks, the dial is great ( even with my failing eyesight ) ! hope this one show's it up better 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Love my HamiRai


----------



## occytron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odarg64

38mm


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JayyyG




----------



## trameline




----------



## dbonddental




----------



## Hmh

My new favorite watch. And one I didn’t know existed until seeing it upstream in this thread. Thanks guys!


----------



## odarg64

Hmh said:


> My new favorite watch. And one I didn’t know existed until seeing it upstream in this thread. Thanks guys!
> View attachment 17026536


Beauty!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## usclassic




----------



## QuintupleTurbo

Khaki Field Mechanical on a leather rally strap! NATO straps aren't really my thing, love the way this watch looks on this strap.


----------



## Russ1965

The ONLY one that I own


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## ZM-73

Navy Pioneer 








H78465553


----------



## badpichu

This watch is really killer.


----------



## Ranger276




----------



## time_lizard

Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer with "2-hole"- leather strap


----------



## COUPET

je 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McChicken

Look at all those straps! I want to get a pair of links so I can wear the bracelet that came with it. Seller told me it would fit an 8" wrist and it doesn't. 
Hamilton GMT world timer on blue croc strap. Tried several black ones, a brown hornback, and this. 








Love the brand, just ordered a 7750 based chrono on a Black Friday sale.


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17077550


Sweet on that rally strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## K. Bosch

I put a gold (maybe mustard?) coloured Watch Steward elastic strap on my Hamilton 40mm Khaki.

I think it works pretty well! I prefer these over NATO straps, except the colour variety with NATO straps is so much better.


----------



## JayyyG

I love classic Hammys🥰


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ebo hud




----------



## Daruba

I have this blue one, a black one and a white one. Safe to say this model is one of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73

Navy Pioneer H78465553


----------



## maliboo74




----------



## degroot321




----------



## dan55

PE under the tree 🎅


----------



## Paxman

Post holiday Hammy


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an oldy, but goody..


----------



## sabot03196

Just picked up these two. Wasn't planning on buying any more watches this year (and other lies we tell ourselves) but these two came up and they really were too good a deal to pass up.

An H647150 46mm Khaki Aviation Day Date Auto









And this H405250 Railroad watch in two tone.


----------



## dan55

PE ready for bed after full day out 😃


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## AmoryBlaine




----------



## dan55

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17126759


think this is my fave after the PE 👍


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, this Hammy..


----------



## AmoryBlaine




----------



## kenls

Arrived this morning, bit of a surprise as it wasn’t expected until tomorrow. Khaki Field Auto 42mm (H70555533)

Tried some strap options and prefer the NDCstraps.


----------



## Daruba

kenls said:


> Arrived this morning, bit of a surprise as it wasn’t expected until tomorrow. Khaki Field Auto 42mm (H70555533)
> 
> Tried some strap options and prefer the NDCstraps.
> 
> View attachment 17131270
> 
> 
> View attachment 17131269


Congrats!!!! It’s a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daruba

This Hamilton is one of my favorites. Love the white dial and 80 hours power reserve. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Quality Man




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono...


----------



## AmoryBlaine

Daruba said:


> Love the white dial and 80 hours power reserve.


And very good AR treatment, something unfortunately rare in Hamilton.


----------



## Thunder1

A Day Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## GregB

Just picked this up. Bought on steel bracelet and changed out to leather quick release.


----------



## JayyyG

I made a strap for my girlfriend.
























Deep Green Patina x Hamilton Archimedes Spiral Limited Edition


----------



## AmoryBlaine




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Jazzy chrono..


----------



## ReallyBored

Mine says "Hi!"


----------



## mushvenom




----------



## AmoryBlaine




----------



## Thunder1

A Day Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## aribus

Since pairing my Intra-Matic with a grey Perlon strap, it has quickly become my favorite everyday watch. The slim 10mm thickness makes it an easy wear. The Perlon is extremely comfortable in my hot and humid environment. I have a feeling this will be my watch of 2023.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

aribus said:


> Since pairing my Intra-Matic with a grey Perlon strap, it has quickly become my favorite everyday watch. The slim 10mm thickness makes it an easy wear. The Perlon is extremely comfortable in my hot and humid environment. I have a feeling this will be my watch of 2023.
> View attachment 17136990


I would have never thought to pair this model with Perlon but I think it looks really good. Nicely done!


----------



## AmoryBlaine




----------



## kenls

Received an Uncle Seiko Razor Wire today, trying it out on my Khaki Field.










(excuse the fingerprints😁)


----------



## MFoley1956

Just re-acquired. 2nd time I’ve owned this model.


----------



## JayyyG

ReallyBored said:


> Mine says "Hi!"
> View attachment 17136831


Nice to meet you!! It's in good condition and the btown strap really cool👍👍👍


----------



## AmoryBlaine




----------



## BobRooney




----------



## Pritch01

ReallyBored said:


> Mine says "Hi!"
> View attachment 17136831


I like that a lot! Do you have a model number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a Day Date..


----------



## Mustang1972

aribus said:


> Since pairing my Intra-Matic with a grey Perlon strap, it has quickly become my favorite everyday watch. The slim 10mm thickness makes it an easy wear. The Perlon is extremely comfortable in my hot and humid environment. I have a feeling this will be my watch of 2023.
> View attachment 17136990


Looks fantastic 👌 nearly picked one of these up few years ago on great deal sad I didn't now.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17142990


This is one sexy watch. 
It will likely trouble my wallet if I encounter a copy at my local watch dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## morrison2951

Ventura


----------



## CJKOLCUN




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Day Date..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## time_lizard




----------



## AmoryBlaine




----------



## Thunder1

A Jazzy chrono for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## badpichu

Really like this piece one of my two Hamiltons.


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## AmoryBlaine




----------



## Thunder1

This Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------

